# We have grown our pack!



## Alexz7272 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes, we have an animal obsession



04291997


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 24, 2016)

Aww! So cute! What is he/she?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 24, 2016)

He is a husky! We have all females and my partner wanted a boy. Soo he found one and I said okay, haha


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Baymule (Sep 25, 2016)

He is adorable! I love puppies!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 25, 2016)

Aww! I particularly love puppies that belong to someone else.... Fun to play with but exhausting! Haha...  Can you tell my youngest dog gave me a hard time? (OK gives,  not gave!) 

Anyway too cute!


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats on the new member and good luck! We did four puppies in four years not including our roommates puppy and the other seven in the litter we had.... I'm all puppied out but love getting my puppy fix watching others grow lol!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh I will share plenty of pictures


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 25, 2016)

@samssimonsays That is crazy! We thought it was bad when we had our two Catahoula sisters, I could not imagine 4 of them AND a litter  
Major kudos to you!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

Catahoulas are wild aren't they?  I have one Spanish Alano,  and she still drives me nuts at 2. The breeder told me she'll calm down around 3, maybe...


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 26, 2016)

We got a very high iq collie (pricked ears and smaller in size are both indicators of heightened iq and she has both...) she was our second dog bought to help with puppy # one who was a great pyr we were so lost and had no idea about lgds due to a bad breeder. We slowly learned and read and she helped a lot. When he passed she didn't handle well. So we got puppy number three. He turned two and still gives us a run for our money haha. Case was 5.5 months older than Stella, Stella 6 months older than rumely... Rumely was 6 months older than room mates puppy. Then room mates puppy was 7 months older than the puppies we had and kept one of. That may have been more like three years our poor house  we still have moments where we have to repeat "I love my dogs" to help remind us lol.  I couldn't imagine doing two at the same time from the beginning. I loved the puppies but was so relieved when they went to homes by 12 weeks and we were down to one.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 26, 2016)

@NH homesteader Oh my goodness they are INSANE, this is the best smiley I can find to show them  
_*C.R.A.Z.Y DOGS *_ 
Even when they are outside ALL day running around and playing, they always still have energy. They also look like little hyenas running through the field, you can definitely miss seeing them sometimes because they blend in so well. 
Right now we are dealing with Zasha, the alpha of the two, who has become a kleptomaniac. I kid you not. She 'collects' things for me. If I can find a feed scoop, I ask Zasha. After she is done being guilty she brings me to her stash. Where I find a 2x4, feed dish, the FREAKING GOLDFISH FOOD CONTAINER, a shoe or two. Maybe even a screw driver, I dont know. ANYTHING she can find. The funny part is she doesnt chew them, just collects them 

@samssimonsays Okay, that many dogs that close in age is insane! And yes, raising siblings was a pain in my ***


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

Haha! That's hilarious.  My Alano would get along great with your Catahoulas! She drives my chow mix insane. He's lazy! My Alano takes her food dish and carries it around the house and leaves it in weird places.  It's always an adventure.  Weird dogs!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 26, 2016)

Had to share this, goT all four pups together last night. Keisha & Zasha are still not sure of him but Lady, who he is sleeping on is totaly okay with him and already acting like momma


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 26, 2016)

Awe they are all so beautiful! I love when the pups cuddle together. 

And yes. It was insane! Don't do it hahaha. That is why I'm not ready to dive in to getting an lgd pup any time soon.....


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 26, 2016)

@samssimonsays Someone who gets it! I wanted an LGD but the partner won with the husky for now. And there is NO way I will be ready for another puppy for at least a year or two, haha


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 26, 2016)

HAHAHA YES!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 27, 2016)

The empty feed bucket is the best place


----------



## animalmom (Sep 28, 2016)

OK you ladies with puppies just need to stop tempting the rest of us.

Belay that, tempt away please and thank you.


----------

